# Benutzer-Rechte in /var/www



## mkoeni1 (5. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe soeben Ubuntu Linux 7.10 neu aufgesetzt. Dabei habe ich mir auch einen Apache2 Web-Server installiert. Jetzt meine Frage. Welche Rechte müssen die Dateien haben, damit diese Dateien in einem WebBrowser jedem sichtbar gemacht werden und ich diese Dateien auch mit zB. Kate bearbeiten und abspeichern kann? Ich hatte in einem alten Linux System einen Lampp Web-Server installiert und den Ornder kopiert, die Rechte der Dateien in diesem Ordner waren die des dortigen Benutzers.
Sind die Rechte sinnvoll? Die jetztigen Dateien gehören root und der Gruppe root.


Vielen Dank und Gruß
Matze


----------



## Sinac (5. November 2007)

0644 und als Owner den Apache User.


----------



## mkoeni1 (5. November 2007)

Für einen Linux User unkundigen: Wo steht der Apache User? 
Nachdem ich im Browser Fenster mit den Userrechten alle meine Seiten angezeigt bekomme, ist dieser User auch berechtigt Seiten zu editieren. So habe ich es jetzt eingestellt und es läuft.

Andere Frage: Was ist mit www-group und www-user? 
Ich habe alle Scripts (*.html/*.php) jetzt  chmod 0644 und den Ordnern chmod 755 damit diese ausführbar sind. Jetzt gehts.


Vielen Dank und Gruß
Matze


----------

